# What the best choice for digital printer?



## DF25 (Mar 18, 2008)

I am working for factory, producing sportswear. we are planning to buy digital printer, planning production 200-300 t-shirts per day. the variety is big. Any advices for this quantity and of cause quality is very important for us. thanks​


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are a lot of variables involved with a question like this. At 300 shirts a day, you will probably need more than one printer unless you are running 2 shifts. 

For this type of volume, I would look at the Kormit models. They start at about $100k.


----------



## DF25 (Mar 18, 2008)

we've got proposal from germany for the kornit, extrimly expencive 70000 euro for the 932 model. i thik it is a creasy price, compare to the others


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

for the volume you are talking about, I think the Kornit is the only one I would consider


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You might find this document helpful in thinking when looking at the different printers - www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf.


----------



## DF25 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you for support, could you tell me please what Acrobat version do you have? Seems mine is not abdated, so the documents does not want to open​


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

US Screen have a scalable solution based on multiple Blazer machines, they have an AVI of it on there web site. You can run multiple machines from a single PC and using FastRIP you have multiple queues that allow the printers to be run individually or
Printer Pooling - First come first served, so if one printer is busy it send the job to the next available printer, use full for lots of one off jobs.
or
Printer Echoing - Sends one job to multiple printers, so that if you have a 100 of one shirt to produce you can produce the work load across 2,3 or even 4 machines.

All these queues can be set up simutanously and you can print to the queue that is suits your requirement for the current days work.

Best regards

-David


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

DF25 said:


> Thank you for support, could you tell me please what Acrobat version do you have? Seems mine is not abdated, so the documents does not want to open​


I have Acrobat Reader 8 and it opens fine. This is what basically came with my Vista computer, but you should be able to update it for free. Otherwise, I am not sure what the problem is.


----------



## DF25 (Mar 18, 2008)

Dear Devid,

your proposal is very interesting. but i need some help for understanding some terms,
1 blaser machine what is this? for production blasers?
2 what is AVI
3 What the address of the web site? if you can send it to me, i will be very much appreciated.
Best regards​


----------

